# City of New Orleans



## Andy T

My Spouse and I decided to take Amtrak's City of New Orleans from Chicago to New Orleans and back. We had done a day trip on the Coast Starlight in '06 from Oakland to LA. I had done trips to the coasts from Chicago during the late 80's as a kid, she had never done overnight and I hadn't in 20+ years. I will attempt to do a topic by topic notes grading version of the trip, hopefully not to cheesy. Very interested in feedback and possible answers to some questions also.

TICKETING, CHECKED BAGGAGE and METROPOLITAN LOUNGE/MAGNOLIA ROOM - Amtrak ticket/Baggage Check experience - due to the scheduled late departure of #59, no line for tickets and the ticket agent was professional, thorough and quick with the process, we got both sets of tickets in Chicago. Checked Baggage was also smooth on both ends. The lounge/room I would describe as a five year old lobby of a Hampton Inn/ Fairfield Inn Hotel, nice but somewhat warn down, still beats the main waiting area for Amtrak in both cities. GRADE B for Ticketing and GRADE C+ for lounges.

BOARDING - FYI No early boarding for #59 in Chicago also the sleeper is now on the back of CONO, which makes for a longer walk in CHI but short in NOL. GRADE C

I don't know why Amtrak doesn't pull out engine 1st then go past the connection to CN and back up? Perhaps switch configurations may be the reason?

SLEEPER and ROOMETTE - We met our sleeping car attendant, She was a younger lady based out NOL who was brand new to sleeping cars, she was pleasant and helpful. Once on board we settled into roomette 11 which worked for us as baggage rack next door and stairs not an issue with us . GRADE B

TRAIN SET UP and EQUIPMENT - As mentioned the Sleeper is on the back of the CONO both ways, good news is it lessens the horn noise which blows a lot, bad news longer walk at Chicago and long walk to sightseer lounge and diner car. Was told this was done several months ago for Texas Eagle run. Also Train #59 had rehabbed equipment although not new was much nicer than # 58 which was really older and warn out equipment that really needed a deep cleaning. GRADE set up of train D, Equipment #59 B # 58 D

My suggestion to Amtrak, keep the dorm car up front or put on very back, put the coaches then sightseer lounge, diner car and finally the sleeper.

DINER - Food was good, nothing great but nothing bad, pecan pie with ice cream was very good. limited menu on #59 dinner leaving Chicago, staff on #59 down was much better and had open meals. #58 staff did not have the same level of service and had set times for dinner that ran late by about 30 minutes and didn't run efficiently . GRADE #59 B+ #58 C-

Do you tip based on 20% of actual menu cost? or just $2-3 per person per meal? or is it "included" in Sleeper Cost? Not to be frugal but food is expensive for quality of food, at out of pocket cost and could get expensive at 20% (We did about $6 per meal for 2)

SLEEPING - On the way down on #59 just could not get sleep, tried to sleep after Carbondale, jointed rail and curve after curve made it hard,

Ear plugs and Tylenol PM didn't work, I was excited and had drank several Pepsi's that I'm sure didn't help. My thought is laying down after Champaign while on welded straight track may help. on the way back up on #58 went to bed after Memphis and got almost 6 hours straight! I think laying with feet first toward direction of travel may have helped also watched Pepsi intake. Can't blame Amtrak, maybe CN some but GRADE F on # 59 and #58 C

Also the upper berth lists as 6'2" but I at 6'5" could lay flat, they just use the mattress only to measure, the 2' width was not that bad about a sofa.

ON BOARD CREWS, and PASSENGERS - Does the crew make the train or the passengers? #59 SB crew and passengers just had a better vibe, crew was friendlier and passenger also seemed to connect like you want on the long distance train experience. #58 NB was about the opposite experience, Diner SB was always full and doubling up people helped break the ice, NB diner did not even fill up.  GRADE #59 SB B+ and #58 NB C-

One very strange experience on #59 the Sightseer lounge attendant walked through the car and asked for tickets, I first thought he was part of the train crew then when realized he wasn't. I have to ask why would he do this and almost cleared out the car? Seemed out of place maybe he wants to be the conductor someday.

TRACKS,DELAYS and FLAG STOPS- Tracks Chicago - Carbondale I'd give a B, Carbondale -Memphis a C, Memphis -Greenwood a C to D, Greenwood - Yazoo City an F, Yazoo City - Jackson a C and Jackson - New Orleans a B. The condition and engineering from Memphis - Jackson is/was for freight trains and it feels it. (did see some track work crews so hopefully will improve) Also had wondered about Flag stops on route as many, Only Yazoo City on way down we did not stop. Know will vary day to day but I'll go with the train will make most stops most days.

Would slowing down help with the ride? How about "attention riders, we have rougher section for the next 20 minutes please use extra caution while traveling through and between cars" messages, the crews have to know these sections, pilots try to let their passengers know about upcoming turbulence issues.

Delays were caused by being put in siding for freight trains but the crew did a good job keeping us informed. GRADE Tracks C overall, Delays B (not Amtrak dispatching trains)

ITEMS to TAKE- Ear plugs very helpful, Tylenol PM also helped, take shower clogs for night trips to Bathroom/Shower in AM. Did take Duct tape but did not need thankfully. Did pack pop (soda) and snacks but seemed like we were going for meals all the time and did not eat or drink half of them.

OVERNIGHT and ROOMETTE on AMTRAK - coach seemed like it would be very hard to handle overnight, Roomettes are tight but the privacy and meals are included. We paid $90 each way and when you factor in meals it was well worth the additional cost, paying $100's for a night in a roomette seems unreasonable. Bottom line is if cost efficient would utilize a sleeper for day time trip any time, overnight Amtrak will not be anytime soon.

FINAL THOUGHTS and GRADE - experience can vary greatly on each train even on same route. It would be nice if Amtrak or someone would go for more of cruise experience than a step above Greyhound on rails experience some day. I think this market could have a lot of potential as the cruise industry seems to do well. Overall we'd give it a B experience, we did research and had an idea of what to expect. There is something about quality time on the train.

Thanks for your time and interest in the trip report. Andy


----------



## Jim G.

Always good to hear a travelers thoughts. Thanks for a nice report.


----------



## reefgeek

Thanks for your detailed and specific trip report; it was fun to read.

I find that diphenhydramine (tylenol PM) no longer does the trick for me, it works for only a couple hours then I wake up. I went to my doctor and got an ambien-like prescription. I told him I have trouble sleeping on the train, he gave me enough for a week or two. It works much better and I'm not groggy the next day. Unless I have grog.


----------

